# Hunting behaviour with other dogs



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Hi, 

Breeze is growing fast ans is now 4 1/2 months old. One behaviour that has been developing over the last month when we take her to the dog park is that she hunts other dogs, in the sense that she points, crouches and her gaze is bee-line focus on the other dog. Once she gets closer to the other dog, she will usually pounce. She is not aggressive and just wants to play and her tail is usually wagging, but other dogs might take offense to this behaviour. 

My first question is: is this a normal behaviour for a V being a hunting dog and all? 

My second question is: how do we stop her from doing that? We have been telling her "No" and correcting her, but i was wondering if the collective knowledge could offer other suggestions. 

Thanks a lot in advance, 
Bertrand.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's normal behavior. 
I have never tried to change it. Just felt it's how they like to play.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Ditto

Ours did just the same. It looks a bit threatening to other dog owners but it's just how they play at that age.

We didn't try to correct it either

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd try and put a "whoa" on the pouncing, praise the point, followed up with a "good, steady" A sharp command of "ahht!, heel!" usually gets the message across eventually (when the pounce happens). Different dogs have different thresholds though (imo) Ruby was a nightmare in her early years for "running in"...I'm talking about proper bird hunting now, never been to a dog park,, Elvis though, has been very cognisant about what I want, taking cues from hand and eye signals. I think the answer lies in what you want from your dog, encourage that behaviour, and discourage unwanted behaviour by harsh commands. This may upset the purists that think positive training is the only way forward to training a dog, for that I make no apologies but a harsh verbal command never hurt a dog I reckon.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel harrigab has the right approach if you want your dog to stop doing it... however it is totally a Vizsla trait, like leaning, sitting on you, or standing between your legs. It is a behavior you will need to work to discourage. I believe stalking is in their blood.











One is mine, the other is too funny!


----------



## bertrand (May 17, 2017)

Thanks a lot for the vids, tknafox2 and for all the responses.

Breeze does exactly that. We don't necessarily want to suppress this behaviour/instinct, but we were told by a dog trainer that we should stop that behaviour. Our thoughts was not to go against the dog's instinct, hence why we asked on here if it was an issue. Based on the consensus, we are going to let her be a true V.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

bertrand said:


> Thanks a lot for the vids, tknafox2 and for all the responses.
> 
> Breeze does exactly that. We don't necessarily want to suppress this behaviour/instinct, but we were told by a dog trainer that we should stop that behaviour. Our thoughts was not to go against the dog's instinct, hence why we asked on here if it was an issue. Based on the consensus, we are going to let her be a true V.



That's funny.
Just goes to show, not all dog trainers are familiar with hunting breeds. 
Pointers are going to point. Part of learning to be steady on point, is stalking. Its just normal play for these pups.

It would be like buying a herding breed, and then not wanting them to try and herd during play.
Somethings are just in the genes.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> That's funny.
> Just goes to show, not all dog trainers are familiar with hunting breeds.
> Pointers are going to point. Part of learning to be steady on point, is stalking. Its just normal play for these pups.
> 
> ...


Kaylee also pounces and points when she plays. For the most part Inara doesn't mind and just joins in playing. Occasionally she gets bothered but they work it out just fine. 

My parents have a corgi and they were originally herding dogs. She tries to herd people when they're in the pool and runs around the deck so much her paws bleed so she has to be crated when they go swimming. It's also hilarious to watch her try to herd Kaylee when we visit.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is why I like mine to wait before pouncing


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

harrigab said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE21gifqEjM
> this is why I like mine to wait before pouncing


While bird training Fergy... we had to train him not to pounce as well... it was tough, and if he did pounce and get the bird in his mouth, it was even tougher the next time. He didn't like it when we flushed the bird, because if it didn't get shot, then he was terribly disappointed. I'm sure he felt he had a better chance at the bird himself, then waiting for the bird that didn't fall from the sky.
My new boy Zeke has been bird trained.... this fall, when it cools off a bit, I am anxious to take him out and see what he know.


----------

